# No, Nature-throid and WP are NOT the same.



## Monarcher (Feb 7, 2017)

My medication (WP-Thyroid) was recently increased from 1/2 grain to 3/4 grain.

My pharmacy filled the script as Nature-throid. When I called to let them know of the mistake, they said it's the SAME medication. My pharmacy and insurer regard them as the same med anyway.

I went ahead with the months worth of Nature-throid and planned to resume WP the following month. I mean, they're the same medication right?

My body disagrees!

I started the switch with some agitation, anxiety,sweating, and insomnia. Pretty normal for me with an increase. Then, I CRASHED. Big time. I kept pushing through thinking it would level off or get better.

Exhaustion, joint pain, blurry vision, brain fog, the feeling of heavy limbs, depression etc.

Finally after 2 weeks, I was done! Couldn't take any more. Got back on WP yesterday. Thank goodness.

Feeling better - but kinda mad at myself for letting myself suffer that long. Oh well, I'll know better next time!

I have been wondering why would I have such a bad reaction to Nature-throid after being on WP? Especially if it's the SAME drug.

I found out its the "same" except for the... Colloidal Silicon Dioxide, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lactose Monohydrate, Magnesium Stearate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Croscarmellose Sodium, Stearic Acid, Opadry II 85F19316 Clear.

Maybe my body was having a hard time getting around some of these ingredients? These ingredients really aren't bad filler-wise - especially not compared to most meds!! They just aren't in WP.

Nature-throid works wonders for lots of folks! Not bashing it at all. I just don't think pharmacies and insurers should regard it as the "same" medication.

(Rant mode) How about stop playing doctor and undermining the script an actual DOCTOR writes by filling bottles with whatever yall feel like, and instead follow the damn orders!?! Like it's not hard enough on thyroid patients already!!! And I just went through 2 weeks of completely AVOIDABLE sh*t while trying to chase a toddler around- you @$#!%#s!! (Rant mode complete)

Anybody have any theories about why I experienced my symptoms after the switch??? I'm just curious and want to avoid future problems. Anybody else have a similar experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Anybody have any theories about why I experienced my symptoms after the switch???


Different manufacturers use different fillers. Different fillers affect the way the hormone is absorbed.

CVS Caremark just recently changed a refill prescription from Generic to Brand Cytomel with the actual prescription written for Generic Lilothyronine. Then made me wait 2 weeks for the Generic and another 6 weeks for my "refund" I was so darn mad that they get away with this. A few years earlier they took my written Brand prescription and sent Generic - it's criminal what a Pharmacy can get away with,


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah they are absolutely not the same. The pharmacy used to d*ck me around and try to give me Nature Thyroid instead of Armour. They aren't even the same doses. You have to be demanding


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

And each brand/generic uses different fillers, so they are definitely not the same in that regard, either.


----------



## thytired (Jul 6, 2017)

I tend to think the problem is the difference in the fillers. Naturethroid and WP Thyroid have different fillers. WP Thyroid actually has less fillers.


----------

